# servlet.jar einbinden



## elturco (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade in Eclipse etwas mit Servlets zu programmieren, habe auch das Sysdeo Plugin installiert. Aber wenn ich eine neue Klasse erstellen möchte, bekomme ich weiterhin die Superclasse "java.lang.Objekt" und nicht "javax.servlet.*." 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

Sollte die Erkennung nicht automatisch geschehen ?


----------



## foobar (13. Mai 2006)

> Sollte die Erkennung nicht automatisch geschehen ?


Woher soll Eclipse denn wissen, daß du ein Servlet entwickeln willst?
Erstell doch einfach eine neue Klasse und extende HttpServlet, dann siehst du ob das Jar korrekt eingebuden ist.


----------



## elturco (15. Mai 2006)

Wieso denn nicht, ich sage ihm doch wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlege, dass es ein Tomcat Projekt sein soll.

Deswegen sollte doch normalerweise erkannt werden von welcher Klasse geerbt werden soll. In einem Tutorial oder so, habe ich auch gehört, dass das so sein soll.


----------

